# How to: Exit RSD Lite Protocol on an X2



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anybody help me out ? My wife somehow got her X2 into the RSD Lite Protocol screen with the Moto Splash, she is at work and its a business phone Cant for the life of me remember how to do it !!! I know how to get into fastboot, but not out. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pull the battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks man, got myself in trouble when i got my wife a Smartphone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

